# New Grizzly G0755 mill is set up and running



## Harleyscooter

Hi wanted to share some pictures of the new mill. It came fully assembled to the base in a wooden box that barely fit through the 7' high garage door. I set it against the wall, leveled it and it was time to figure out some storage area. I built three shelves to fit behind it. I did notice the gear box oil filled the sight glass and I read in the PM45 area that some of these were over filled so I drained some oil out and did the break-in and changed the oil. The only thing I found to this point is I had to tap the lift motor to get it to run? It works all the time now.


----------



## Harleyscooter

I needed somewhere to put heavy stuff so I built this small ground shelf out of 2X10's. I also read about shop vac's on the forum and had to build one of those with the separator and it is really handy. I had another problem with the drawbar bolt bottom nut, if I am doing it right I tighten the top pinned nut into the collet and then hold that and tighten the bottom flanged nut. This caused the flange of the nut to move off center over the edge of the inside of the spindle splines causing the quill travel to be limited to 3-1/2". I built a spline wrench with a socket type thing on top with a bore that just fits over the outside of the splines and a reduced bore at the top that just fits the diameter of the drawbar bottom bolt flange, that seems to keep things lined up. The last thing I found a problem with was the rapid speed switch for the X travel would stick sometimes, that was kind of scary the first time. Today I got into the switch and found the little bracket that holds the push pin and the switch was bent and the pin would hit the micro switch at an angle and stick every now and then, after straightening the bracket it works fine. So far I am very happy with the mill and the problems were very minor and easily fixed.

- - - Updated - - -

I can still get the Harley in there so all is good. LOL


----------



## CluelessNewB

Please keep us updated on your new mill.  That model is on my short list for when I get the cash saved up!


----------



## 7HC

Lucky you! I just got a postcard from Grizzly saying it's now on backorder and they can't say when my mill will be delivered.    M


----------



## Rbeckett

Mac,
What about checking with Precision Mathews and cancelling the Grizzly.  I think the cpmparable unit is the PM-45.  Those grizzly machnes do take a while when they have to me made and shipped in from China.  Just a thought and the PM's come with the DRO installed for cheap too, so your half way to CNC if you do decide to do a conversion on that machine too.  Just thinkin out  loud.


Bob


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Sounds nice, 
details.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Mill-Drill-with-Stand-and-Power-Feed/G0755


----------



## CluelessNewB

Wouldn't the PM-932 be a closer match to the G0755 than the PM-45?  I'm just trying to figure out the differences.  

PM-932
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-932M.html

G0755
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Mill-Drill-with-Stand-and-Power-Feed/G0755

PM-45
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM45MMill.html


----------



## 7HC

Rbeckett said:


> Mac,
> What about checking with Precision Mathews and cancelling the Grizzly.  I think the cpmparable unit is the PM-45.  Those grizzly machnes do take a while when they have to me made and shipped in from China.  Just a thought and the PM's come with the DRO installed for cheap too, so your half way to CNC if you do decide to do a conversion on that machine too.  Just thinkin out  loud.
> 
> 
> Bob



Good point Bob.

- - - Updated - - -



CluelessNewB said:


> Wouldn't the PM-932 be a closer match to the G0755 than the PM-45?  I'm just trying to figure out the differences.
> 
> Yes it would, I hadn't noticed that one before, so thanks to you I've now got a call in to Matt and I'm waiting to hear back from him!
> M


----------



## ome

Harleyscooter said:


> Hi wanted to share some pictures of the new mill. It came fully assembled to the base in a wooden box that barely fit through the 7' high garage door. I set it against the wall, leveled it and it was time to figure out some storage area. I built three shelves to fit behind it. I did notice the gear box oil filled the sight glass and I read in the PM45 area that some of these were over filled so I drained some oil out and did the break-in and changed the oil. The only thing I found to this point is I had to tap the lift motor to get it to run? It works all the time now.


  Hi , my name is jon and am new to this forum  , and just bought the g0755..   Have had the same problem with quill hanging up at 3.5 inches, now is free but stiff in that one area.
Have you used any large endmills in steel, 1 inch or a 2.5 inch facemill,  was wondering how this machine will do ..

thanks 
jon


----------



## Harleyscooter

ome said:


> Hi , my name is jon and am new to this forum  , and just bought the g0755..   Have had the same problem with quill hanging up at 3.5 inches, now is free but stiff in that one area.
> Have you used any large endmills in steel, 1 inch or a 2.5 inch facemill,  was wondering how this machine will do ..
> 
> thanks
> jon



Hi Jon, I have not done to much, I am still waiting for Shars to get their 550v vises in stock. I did use a 11/16 four flute end mill to cut 5/8" off each side of some 3/8"X2" flat bar for the spindle wrench, that work good. Check the outside dia. of the bottom nut flange on the drawbar for scratches, that is where mine was sticking. I also thought about adding a lightly pressed on bushing on the drawbar bolt under the bottom nut that would keep the drawbar centered in the spindle bore. What kind of vise did you get?


----------



## ome

Harleyscooter said:


> Hi Jon, I have not done to much, I am still waiting for Shars to get their 550v vises in stock. I did use a 11/16 four flute end mill to cut 5/8" off each side of some 3/8"X2" flat bar for the spindle wrench, that work good. Check the outside dia. of the bottom nut flange on the drawbar for scratches, that is where mine was sticking. I also thought about adding a lightly pressed on bushing on the drawbar bolt under the bottom nut that would keep the drawbar centered in the spindle bore. What kind of vise did you get?



I
Thanks alot for that info.  I got a grizzly g7154 6 inch opening w/5 by 1.5 inch jaw size on 360 degree with a swivel base..  Have to indicate spindle to table before i can use the vice       Please let me know when you have worked more with steel or ss.

regards,
jon


----------



## 7HC

ome said:


> I
> Thanks alot for that info.  I got a grizzly g7154 6 inch opening w/5 by 1.5 inch jaw size on 360 degree with a swivel base..  Have to indicate spindle to table before i can use the vice       Please let me know when you have worked more with steel or ss.
> 
> regards,
> jon



The G0755 is just a Rong Fu 45 clone with the addition of motorized table and column.                                                                                               Jumps4 (Steve) has the Wholesale Tools ZX45 version of the regular Rong Fu 45, and I can tell you that it's a powerful beast indeed.                            It has no trouble at all hogging out steel, so I think you can be pretty confident in the capabilities of your Griz.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            I'm sure Steve would be happy to help if you have any specific questions or concerns.   M


----------



## Cobra

I have just unpacked my new 755 and can say that I am very impressed with the solidity of the machine.  Great packing and easy to get it working.


----------



## ome

my g0755 came 9 thousandths out and need to shim the 12 mm bolts that hold the column to the base. They do not even supply the 12 mm allen key, my sets stop  at 10mm.
Overall it looks like a good machine, but it had chips in the column dovetail where the gib is and the two adjusting screws, just vacuumed them out  
My buddy came over to indicate everything in, and brought a really nice starrett test dial indicator with a larger face than my 711 last word.
anyone know what i need to purchase to connect last word 711 to the spindle to sweep the table, the stem is .2087 or 5.3mm

thanks to anyone who can help

regards
jon

- - - Updated - - -

my g0755 came 9 thousandths out and need to shim the 12 mm bolts that hold the column to the base. They do not even supply the 12 mm allen key, my sets stop  at 10mm.
Overall it looks like a good machine, but it had chips in the column dovetail where the gib is and the two adjusting screws, just vacuumed them out  
My buddy came over to indicate everything in, and brought a really nice starrett test dial indicator with a larger face than my 711 last word.
anyone know what i need to purchase to connect last word 711 to the spindle to sweep the table, the stem is .2087 or 5.3mm

thanks to anyone who can help

regards
jon


----------



## Harleyscooter

My column was out .008" across the Y axis, I think I used .003" shims under the two front column bolts (closest to the table).


----------



## ome

Harleyscooter said:


> My column was out .008" across the Y axis, I think I used .003" shims under the two front column bolts (closest to the table).


did you use a torque wrench on those column bolts?


----------



## Harleyscooter

ome said:


> did you use a torque wrench on those column bolts?


                                                                                                                                                                                                                           No I used a 1/2" breaker bar and pulled them down pretty tight. When loosening the bolts I had to use a piece of pipe over the breaker bar handle on two of the bolts, so they were really tight. I would have used a torque wrench if I knew the foot pound spec. on the bolts.


----------



## Cobra

I had to move it about 8.5 thou when I set it up. 
When tightening, I checked the spec for the 16mm 8.8 socket head bolts and tightened to the asked 121 ft lbs.


----------



## ome

Cobra said:


> I had to move it about 8.5 thou when I set it up.
> When tightening, I checked the spec for the 16mm 8.8 socket head bolts and tightened to the asked 121 ft lbs.


I did not have the specs on the 12mm bolts(inside hex key size), once i bought a 12mm hex key, I used 5 thousands under and in front of the two front bolts, because the column was nodding forward 9 thousands, and that brought it to just one thousand out.
Grizzly should have included a 12 mm hex key and would have been nice to have two registration pins through the column and the base.
Overall it seems really solid. 
The power head switch will only go up if i first hit the down button, anyone else have that problem with the g0755?
Thanks<
jon


----------



## Cobra

Touch wood, no issue with the up/down switch. I did have to change the wiring on the indicator light so that it only lights when the E-stop is pulled out.


----------



## Trialnterror

Hey sirs, I was thinking really hard about ordering one of these G0755 , my question is - did any of you get this delivered to your home Residence and if so does the delivery truck have a pallet jack and lift on the back of the truck to get it off and onto your drive way?


----------



## raross61

7HC said:


> Lucky you! I just got a postcard from Grizzly saying it's now on backorder and they can't say when my mill will be delivered. M



Yes I received the same postcard when I ordered my Grizzly G4003G, the only good thing was Grizzly also sent me a flyer in the mail,  and it was $200 of the price I paid, when I ordered it, I called them and they honored the $200 off on my lathe! After I received the lathe, I was glad I waited!

                          Just my 2 cent's Bob in Oregon


----------



## Harleyscooter

Trialnterror said:


> Hey sirs, I was thinking really hard about ordering one of these G0755 , my question is - did any of you get this delivered to your home Residence and if so does the delivery truck have a pallet jack and lift on the back of the truck to get it off and onto your drive way?



I paid the $34 extra for the lift gate service which covered the lathe and the mill (one delivery) the driver was a great guy he brought both machines up the driveway and into my garage. The mill is in one piece and in a big wooden crate that just fit under the 7' garage door.


----------



## Cobra

I as well paid for the lift gate service. UPS hands off the delivery to a local freight company who has a lift gate and fork jack.  Best $34 I spent. 
Jim


----------



## JFlesburg

How is the Mill holding up, and would you buy that model again?

Have you cut any steel with it and how did it work?

I'm still in the looking/shopping mode.

Thanks for your feedback

John


----------



## Cobra

Machine has turned out to be a winner for me. Cutting steel, stainless, brass, aluminum, and plastics.  I have done multiple projects over the summer.  Only problem I have had is that the upper brush cover came loose and shorted the brush. Still waiting for replacement parts.  Other than that it has been a great tool. 
Jim


----------



## dave2176

I've had my G0755 since September and am really liking it. I've mostly cut steel and it has no trouble doing it. I would buy it again in a second. 
Dave


----------



## Jnhrtmn

I just got the G0755, and my y-axis is dropping .005" over 8.5".  I tried shimming the forward bolts, but I don't have shim material small enough.  I'd need around .0025" material.  I haven't checked the column for perpendicular z-axis yet, because I didn't trust my square.  I should probably do that first, because it could be the head mount.

(EDIT UPDATE)  Tried the square to check the z-axis, and behold, .005" at 8.5".  That column is getting shimmed.  

I do have a question about tooling:  Spec says Face Milling limit 3 1/8", but what about using a boring bar?  What is that Face Milling limit based on?


----------



## Telescope Nut

Jnhrtmn said:


> I just got the G0755, and my y-axis is dropping .005" over 8.5". I tried shimming the forward bolts, but I don't have shim material small enough. I'd need around .0025" material. I haven't checked the column for perpendicular z-axis yet, because I didn't trust my square. I should probably do that first, because it could be the head mount.
> 
> (EDIT UPDATE) Tried the square to check the z-axis, and behold, .005" at 8.5". That column is getting shimmed.



I have not measured any inclination of the elevation column with regards to the work table in my G0755 mill.  When you measure this dropping do you place an offset dial indicator in the spindle and measure the height of the table as you slowly rotate the indicator? (like a traming test?)

As far as the machine goes, I'm very satisfied with my purchase.  It is very robust (I was especially pleased when I saw the machine base which is a solid casting, not assembled from steel plates).  It has more than enough range for most of the hobby work I am likely to use it for in my lifetime (my previous mill was a ≈80 years old 0-8 inch Cincinati mill with little range for anything).  I really enjoy the vertical motor that moves the head up and down without cranking, I use it all the time.  I also appreciate the six speed geared milling head.  Not having to move a belt to change speeds is a lot more practical.

The negatives I've found so far are few but indicate a lack of quality control: loose electrical connections (the power on lamp keeps flashing because the wire is probably not quite tight enough); the green paint on the machine base is easily scraped off, showing the original blue; the finish of the sliding surfaces for the table are rougher than you would expect for a milling machine.  It doesn't necessarily affect the accuracy but I would have expected a smoother surface.

Finaly the one thing I notice about this type of milling machine is that when working near the table I am always crouched to see the work progress (and carefull with your head: the corner of that electrical box is very sharp: ask me how I know this!).  On a knee mill the tool height is always at eye level.  A small annoyance I can live with considering this is such a great deal and a versatile machine.  This year I will add a three axis DRO and doubt I will ever need/want another milling machine.


----------



## hdskip

Nice ride!!!          Oh the mills great too.
    Gary


----------



## SubSailor

Hi Everyone,

New guy here. I've been researching different mills and am just about settled on the G0755. I had been considering the 0704 but if you consider the price difference there isn't that much between them price wise and it seems you're getting a whole lot more mill with the 0755 over the 0704. One question I have and y'all will probably laugh at me but here goes; how do you get the darn thing off of that pallet after it's been rolled into your garage? Engine hoist?


----------



## dave2176

Grizzly says put two bars through the stand and lift with a fork lift. I used an engine hoist.
 Dave


----------



## ChipsAhoy

SubSailor said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New guy here. I've been researching different mills and am just about settled on the G0755. I had been considering the 0704 but if you consider the price difference there isn't that much between them price wise and it seems you're getting a whole lot more mill with the 0755 over the 0704. One question I have and y'all will probably laugh at me but here goes; how do you get the darn thing off of that pallet after it's been rolled into your garage? Engine hoist?



You may want to wait on lifting it off the pallet.  I ended up just cutting off the ends, The mill stand is so short that the extra 5.5  or so inches of extra altitude really helps.
Scotty


----------



## SubSailor

Dave,
I guess if you're using a hoist the manual gives you an idea where to safely attach straps to the mill(hopefully!)? 

Chips,
That's a good idea, I probably could use some extra height. 

Thank you both for the advice!!


----------



## Telescope Nut

The question of getting the mill off the pallet is actually a very good one. I faced that problem after I received mine and scratched my head for a few days. The pallet is only 5½ inches in height but that machine is very heavy and you don't want to drop it when removing the pallet! I don't have an engine hoist so this is how I managed:

I used two 2x6 x 10 foot long rafters supported on one end on two static car jacks. On the other end I used a 2 ton hydraulic cylinder. Short 2x4's at either end of the long rafters were nailed to keep them from moving away from each other during the operation. I then inserted two, 3 foot long steel pipes in the holes at the top of the base. As the instuction manual states, this is from where you are supposed to lift, normally with a fork lift.

A few pumps of the hydraulic cylinder and the whole machine easily levitated above the now unbolted pallet. The pallet was removed and the empty space underneeth temporatily filled with a few 2X4's stacked to a height lower than the pallet height. The hydraulic cylinder was then lowered until the rafters touched the ground. The whole rafters and support were then repositionned (the static jacks moved more to the rear) so I could lift again to remove more 2x4's. Using this back and forth technique I was able to gradually remove the remaining wood cleats and lower the machine on to the floor. I then lifted with only one steel pipe, inserted the other pipe under the base and rolled the mill to its final position in the garage.







By the way I agree with the comments about the base being to low on this mill. I would really like the X-Y table to be 8 to 12 inches higher. I wish Grizzly would supply a higher base. I hadn't thought of leaving part of the pallet to keep the machine higher (clever) but, in retrospect, I prefer the machine be on a more solid base. My garage floor is sloped to force any water into the drain, centrally located on the floor. I had to prop up one corner of the base to level the machine. A cut up pallet would not have been very solid with this arrangement. Some day I hope to make a spacer, either to sit the entire machine on or fit it between the base and the machine, so as to lift it to a more confortable working position. But for the moment, one year after, I remain very satisfied with the purchase. I use it often. For my telescope making hobby, this machine is more than I will ever need.

One last thing: A few owners mentionned having shimed the vertical column after mesuring a lack of perpendicularity to the X-Y table. I've not measured mine but, I have a question for those who measured a misalignment: did you tighten the two bolts on the vertical slide that support the milling head before taking your perpendicualrity measurement? Normally, when you machine, you would tighten these before cutting, to reduce vibration and ensure a clean cut. Tightening these down would slightly straighen the head since you are, in fact, pushing against the gib of the vertical dovetail way. If you don't tighten, the weight of the milling head would force it to lean forward somewhat. 0.005" over 8.5 inches is not much!

Pierre Lemay
Montréal.


----------



## SubSailor

Hi Pierre,
Thank you VERY much for your lengthy and helpful post! I think this is what I will have to do to get mine in position. And yep, I did it; I ordered the G0755 and it is due to arrive tomorrow! I also ordered a South Bend 8K lathe and that baby is due today!! I'm really excited as it's going to be a very fun weekend for me. Now if only some of you guys lived close to me so you could help this noob with set up....

Thank you all for the helpful advice but I must warn you, I'll probably be asking quite a few more questions..:nuts:


----------



## Telescope Nut

You won't regret it. With all it's features the G0755 mill is well priced. Altough not designed for professional use, the quality and accuracy are acceptable for hobby use. Two recommandations after a year of use:
-You will need to brake in the gear box and change the oil. Grizzly only sells the oil in very small or very large quantities. I ended up buying 2 gallons (one would have been sufficient) of Mobil Oil Vactra #2 way oil, ISO Grade 68, SAE Grade 20 from McMaster-Carr (catalog item 2158K21).
-When you setup, add a soft (rubber?) corner protector on the lower left-hand corner of the mills electric box. Your scalp will thank you the first time you hit your head!

Have fun and work safely.

Pierre


----------



## SubSailor

Piere,

I forgot about this and just ran across it again. Thank you for your helpful advice, your idea is exactly what I used to get it off the pallet and onto the floor, worked like a charm. I've been enjoying the mill, it's been great. I do need to change the oil and will get what your recommended, thanks again!!

Best,
John


----------



## Subwayrocket

I see there are a few of you in this thread that own the G0755 . How are your machines holding up ? I'm looking at buying the G0755


ome said:


> Hi , my name is jon and am new to this forum  , and just bought the g0755..





Cobra said:


> I have just unpacked my new 755 and can say that I am very impressed with the solidity of the machine. .





Harleyscooter said:


> I paid the $34 extra for the lift gate service which covered the lathe and the mill (one delivery) the driver was a great guy he brought both machines up the driveway and into my garage. The mill is in one piece and in a big wooden crate that just fit under the 7' garage door.





dave2176 said:


> I've had my G0755 since September and am really liking it.
> Dave





Jnhrtmn said:


> I just got the G0755...





Telescope Nut said:


> As far as the machine goes, I'm very satisfied with my purchase.  It is very robust (I was especially pleased when I saw the machine base which is a solid casting, not assembled from steel plates).  It has more than enough range for most of the hobby work I am likely to use it for in my lifetime (my previous mill was a ≈80 years old 0-8 inch Cincinati mill with little range for anything).
> The negatives I've found so far are few but indicate a lack of quality control: loose electrical connections (the power on lamp keeps flashing because the wire is probably not quite tight enough); the green paint on the machine base is easily scraped off, showing the original blue; the finish of the sliding surfaces for the table are rougher than you would expect for a milling machine.  It doesn't necessarily affect the accuracy but I would have expected a smoother surface.
> 
> Finaly the one thing I notice about this type of milling machine is that when working near the table I am always crouched to see the work progress.



Hello all . I see there are several G0755 owners in this thread. I'm looking at buying a G0755 soon. How are the machines holding up for you ? Looks like the last post in this thread was about a year ago.
Any feedback on your G0755 is much appreciated.
There are a lot of G0704 vids on youtube , not much on the G0755 . 

Thanks much, Steve


----------



## Cobra

If anything it has improved. Learning what it likes any where the comfort zones are.  Not just the mill but milling in general not burning up so many tools now.   I do occasionally wish for a bigger machine but the 755 covers what I need to do.


----------



## dave2176

Mine will turn 3 in September. It has run many hours and trouble free the entire time. Still tight and accurate.
Dave


----------



## Happycamper

I enjoy mine. I added a 3 axis DRO a while back and it is a pleasure to use.


----------

